# OUCH, Mr. Biterman



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

OK, my 8 weeker is a major nipper. He is SO mouthy. I never ever let him bite or chew on my hands or clothing. The second he begins, I shout NO and remove my hand (or what's left of it). But he is amazingly persistent. I mean EVERY time I try to pet him, he is biting. I know this is a common GR trait, but I'm wondering how long before he finally 'gets it'? I'm so tired of it and it hurts!

Kris


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 7 month old way the same way. It did get slowly better over time, but he has now outgrown it almost completely. I wouldn't shout No, just be firm and then try ignoring him for a minute. Do that each time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL you have yourself a golden puppy. The mouthing will be much less painful once the adult teeth come in. My golden puppy (2 yrs) still mouths everyone he meets.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank isn't too bad but our last golden was a true land shark as a puppy. One thing that works for us is having stuffed toys everywhere. When Hank starts mouthing we stick a toy in his mouth.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Here are a couple of my favorite articles about teaching bite inhibition to pirañas ....ooops....I meant puppies  :

http://www.westieclubamerica.com/behavior/nipsandbites.html

http://www.crickethollowfarm.com/biteinhib.htm

Just keep saying to yourself, "This too, shall pass". Pretty soon Mr. Biterman will become Mr. Counter Surfer :


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Land Shark. Normal


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> http://www.crickethollowfarm.com/biteinhib.htm


I liked this page. I do remember my Hubby saying one night..."I'm gonna die of a million puppy bites!" He liked to play bitey with Tailer during this stage...I never liked it, so we didn't play bitey...I would grab him by his cheek, like him mother would have done, and give a firm-gentle tug...gurrring in harmony with Tailer...We like vocal things...Hubby liked Teeth! Silly Hubby!


Good Luck...Pictures, Please...I wanna see this pirañas !


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jul 20, 2009)

Just keep saying to yourself, "This too, shall pass". Pretty soon Mr. Biterman will become Mr. Counter Surfer :[/QUOTE]


Lol - so true!


----------



## Brody's Mom (Jul 20, 2009)

Brody's Mom said:


> Just keep saying to yourself, "This too, shall pass". Pretty soon Mr. Biterman will become Mr. Counter Surfer :


 
Lol - so true!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Brody's Mom said:


> Just keep saying to yourself, "This too, shall pass". Pretty soon Mr. Biterman will become Mr. Counter Surfer :


 
Lol - so true![/QUOTE]

Counter surfing is Hank's newest thing.:doh: He's now tall enough to stand with his paws on the counter but not to reach anything...yet. I have a note to myself to buy a squirt bottle with a 'stream' setting.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Some puppies take a loud noise and a jerked away hand as a sign that the game is working. I prefer becoming really, really boring when the puppy bites. I freeze like a statue to show him that biting, which is intended to induce more play, actually has the opposite effect. It takes a couple of weeks, but they do "get" it eventually.


----------



## Tweek (Nov 19, 2009)

I can totally relate. Buddy was a "Mr Biterman" as a pup too. I have the scars to prove it. I, too, would give his scruf a shake with a firm "NO BITING". Didn't work. However, he did outgrow the nipping/biting. Unfortunately then he went on to eating rocks and is now into eating my yard. I don't know how many times I've said "ooo, if you weren't so darn CUTE..."


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr. Biterman shows off his weapons:


----------

